# 1996 Grand Cherokee Laredo - Rear Bumper



## kbonsignore (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello,
I bought my little brother a 1996 grand cherokee Laredo as a 'first car' type of gift. There isn't an owner's manual. And I would have to purchase the manual online for about $40.

A few weeks ago, he was at a stop light & got hit from the back. The rear bumper is very loose - still attached but it looks like with a serious bump or something it will fall off.

This is truck before it was hit, as you can see there already is a small gap between the bumper & the back of the truck. Now its even worse all the way around the length of the bumper.

View attachment 57699


Can someone please tell me if this is something we can fix ourselves? Can it be tightened? I really cant afford to pay a mechanic, and if we could just fix it ourselves that would be great.

Thank you for any info you can provide!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Why isn't the person who hit him paying


----------



## kbonsignore (Sep 20, 2012)

cjm94 said:


> Why isn't the person who hit him paying


Because my brother is a first time driver, he got nervous when the guy hit him, the guy kept apologizing and my brother didn't realize that they had to exchange insurance info along with phone number - things like that. They only exchanged numbers & when he called the guy - surprise! the guy didn't answer. Sometimes my brother has too much faith in people, which can be a bad thing. 

He knows now what should be done. So I am just trying to figure out if this can be fixed without a mechanic.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

ahh.. uninsured motorists insurance? he does have that, doesn't he? if not - BIG MISTAKE.

when I worked in AL, my office admin had slightly newer JGC. got rear ended about same way. insurance guestimate was $1600, as there was a bunch of emissions parts in the driver side corner.

Bumper likely sits on two "beams", sliding into sub carriage. If those are bent - it's frame fix.


----------



## timmay5309 (Sep 30, 2012)

The rear bumper facia is only held on by 4 push in type retainers. The Mopar part number for those is: 06503106 Click on the following link: http://www.factorychryslerparts.com...er-Shield-To-Body--Push/4477383/06503106.html

This will show a diagram of what the rear bumper looks like on a part by part basis. Those push in retainers are plastic, and they are probably broken causing the rear facia piece to flop around. The actual brackets and rear energy absorber are pretty tough. Allot of people remove the facias cause they like to catch on things while offroading  Hope this helps, good luck with the claim...


----------



## timmay5309 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yea, before I forget, you do not have to purchase them from that online site. I just wanted to give you an idea of what they look like. The Mopar or Chrysler dealership should be able to get them for you. If they are not in stock, the dealer here can usually get the part in a day or two. If you pop one of them out, allot of your local auto parts stores will carry them as well. A small, sharp flat bladed screwdriver will work wonders in poping out the center piece, then you can work the retainer out with a putty knife, or door panel remover tool.


----------

